# One advice needed



## Gillette (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi to all 
can someone explain something very simple: 

I see that modern digital pianos can be used as a midi-controllers too if they’re connected to the PC only via USB cable.

My question is: what if I have an audio-interface connected to the PC too ? Will everything work fine that way?

Thank you


----------



## jtnyc (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes it will work fine
I use a usb keyboard along side of my Apogee Quartet. Not a problem. 
You may have to initially scan for the controller so your DAW recognizes it


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you, now..what if usb keyboard doesn't have speakers and the only speakers are studio monitors connected to the audio-interface. Normally I'd have to turn on PC in order to get everything working. But, is there some way to connect all that without turning on the PC? What kind of interface should I look for?


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## khollister (Oct 10, 2017)

Gillette said:


> Thank you, now..what if usb keyboard doesn't have speakers and the only speakers are studio monitors connected to the audio-interface. Normally I'd have to turn on PC in order to get everything working. But, is there some way to connect all that without turning on the PC? What kind of interface should I look for?



You would need an external audio interface that can operate as a standalone mixer/converter as well as a computer interface. I know the RME Babyface Pro, UCX & UFX can do this, I imagine many of the other vendor's external prosumer/pro units do as well.


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

khollister said:


> You would need an external audio interface that can operate as a standalone mixer/converter as well as a computer interface. I know the RME Babyface Pro, UCX & UFX can do this, I imagine many of the other vendor's external prosumer/pro units do as well.


Thank you khollister, I'am an old musician little bit out of touch with the new technology sa I hope people don't mind if I ask some beginner's questions.
What I'd need to know is how to be sure that some audio-interface has that standalone/mixer capability? Is there some hardware configuration to be recognized, whether this is emphasized in the specifications ?


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Native Instruments, Focusrite, iConnectivity, and Audient make good budget and beginner audio interfaces. I like to recommend the Audient id4.
> 
> Mid-High level you can look at Apogee, UAD, and RME, etc
> 
> ...



Thank you synthpunk, this link is a treasure mine.
I do like the Audient 4, but it seems to me that it has only inputs for the guitar, microphone, headphone and speakers and I'm not sure if keyboard can be connected to it as well ?


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> You mentioned your keyboard has USB correct? You should then be able to use a USB cable and connect to your computer'usb or a USB hub. If you need midi in / out for your computer then you'll have to purchase a USB Midi interface.
> 
> Those links look out of date BTW, sorry about that. I'll see if I cannot come up with some resources.


Yes, but I asked "is there some way to connect all that *without turning on the PC*" and Khollister said that I would need "an external audio interface that can operate as a standalone mixer/converter".

I suppose that interface should have some more inputs for that. And I don't mean the midi inputs, but TS/TSR etc..?


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Here are a couple other beginner Guides, of course nothing is written in stone and feel free to ask any other questions as you go along.
> 
> Perhaps you might want to start a different thread with the title more appropriate of what you're doing such as starting a studio recording rig, etc, etc.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I would like though to pay attention to that "an external audio interface that can operate as a standalone mixer/converter" thing.
The part with digital piano/USB is clear now.
What intrerests me is the type of interface I should look for, and how to connect piano to it without turning PC on.


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> As I mention above I would take a look at MOTU, the larger Audient, RME, UAD, and Apogee.



Synthpunk, the brand name means nothing to me. I'am looking for specific model.
For example..will this one operate as a mixer
https://www.thomann.de/gb/audient_id14.htm

and where to put which cables..


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I can offer general advice but I can't be a salesman unfortunately. You'll find it will be a much more rewarding experience if you do your due diligence, research, and learn.


Well aren't the forums of this type just right places to learn from others??
For example, khollister gave me the specific answer (mixer thing)
Now I just need couple more details (as I already asked) so maybe some other will know the exact model of interface I'am searching for and the way to connect the propper cables.


----------



## Gillette (Oct 10, 2017)

What is the problem with your man? You're sending me pp's not to use smileys, and how to behave at the forum as if somebody asked you something? As I can see there is people who know what they are talking about so why don't you let them speak instead of talking nonsense?


----------



## richard kurek (Oct 10, 2017)

Gillette said:


> What is the problem with your man? You're sending me pp's not to use smileys, and how to behave at the forum as if somebody asked you something? As I can see there is people who know what they are talking about so why don't you let them speak instead of talking nonsense?


what keyboard do you have


----------



## Gillette (Oct 11, 2017)

richard kurek said:


> what keyboard do you have


it's the M-Audio-ProKeys Sono 61
http://c1.zzounds.com/media/fit,201...o61_Back-3b1c47e08f18c46947d3fab81770f87a.jpg


----------



## richard kurek (Oct 11, 2017)

Gillette said:


> it's the M-Audio-ProKeys Sono 61
> http://c1.zzounds.com/media/fit,201...o61_Back-3b1c47e08f18c46947d3fab81770f87a.jpg


his should answer your questions

i see that you can play live without computer but need computer to record 
so using the computer you need an audio interface anyone such as Komplete Audio 6 will do for your purpose, this is NOT your computer interface

if you play live plugin the outputs to any sound system with or without the music audio interface

of coarse if you want professional quality you'll pay professional prices 

here is a daw easy to use and free https://www.tracktion.com/products/t6-daw


----------



## Gillette (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you Richard. I see that Komplete Audio 6 has some balanced inputs, so I hope it'll work fine with keyboard. I'am kinda used to play piano when PC is not powered on, however it must be connected via usb cable (I don't know what kind of power it is, but it seems that works fine ). In that way, keyboard acts like digital piano. But when I turn the PC on, I can use it as a midi controller too (but I have to do it with Reaper where I can import vst's etc) Anyway, thank you again for your advice, I'll do some research now about KA 6. It seems fine peace of gear.


----------



## richard kurek (Oct 11, 2017)

Gillette said:


> Thank you Richard. I see that Komplete Audio 6 has some balanced inputs, so I hope it'll work fine with keyboard. I'am kinda used to play piano when PC is not powered on, however it must be connected via usb cable (I don't know what kind of power it is, but it seems that works fine ). In that way, keyboard acts like digital piano. But when I turn the PC on, I can use it as a midi controller too (but I have to do it with Reaper where I can import vst's etc) Anyway, thank you again for your advice, I'll do some research now about KA 6. It seems fine peace of gear.


why would you need usb always connected you do have a power supply , if not purchase a usb charger for a couple of dollars , not sure if you have, some keyboards have a switch to use usb power or external power


----------



## Gillette (Oct 11, 2017)

richard kurek said:


> why would you need usb always connected you do have a power supply , if not purchase a usb charger for a couple of dollars , not sure if you have, some keyboards have a switch to use usb power or external power


it does have 9v power suply option indeed, but I've never used it because the usb was sort of enough. Now, KA6 doesn't have power switch (it uses USB too..) so I'am not sure it can run keayboards without powering the PC on?


----------



## khollister (Oct 11, 2017)

Gillette said:


> it does have 9v power suply option indeed, but I've never used it because the usb was sort of enough. Now, KA6 doesn't have power switch (it uses USB too..) so I'am not sure it can run keayboards without powering the PC on?



First, the power thing...

If your keyboard can be powered by USB, you will either need to have the PC on (so power is supplied to the USB port) or use an external power supply (either a wall-wort type of thing that was likely supplied with your keyboard or a USB charger like what is used for tablets, etc. A phone USB charger may or may not have enough current capacity to work - depends on the charger and keyboard.

The audio interface...

You need to make sure your computer audio interface has a standalone mode so you can route and control levels of audio inputs to outputs without computer control. Usually, the low end inexpensive stuff (e.g. Focusrite Scarlett 2i2) does NOT have this capability. Many mid-to-higher end units (e.g. the RME models I mentioned earlier) do. The interfaces that have standalone modes are usually more expensive (and fully featured). The RME stuff I mentioned starts at about $800US and goes up.

Most interfaces have microphone preamp inputs as well as line level inputs. Furthermore, the line inputs may be balanced or unbalanced. You want line level inputs for a keyboard, and IF your keyboard has balanced outputs, you would ideally like balanced inputs. However you can go balanced-to-unbalanced with the correct cables.


----------



## Gillette (Oct 11, 2017)

Thank you Kholister, the info you gave here is so helpful.
Here, I found something that will hopefully be adequate for me, and here are the links, maybe it will be useful for someone else with similar issue :

https://www.thomann.de/gb/spl_crimson_white.htm

https://www.thomann.de/gb/arturia_audiofuse_space_grey.htm

https://www.thomann.de/de/steinberg_ur44.htm


----------



## Gillette (Oct 11, 2017)

As for the cables, here are specifications, so..i suppose TS cables will be ok, not sure though...


----------

